# Near Disneyland - Four nights between May 20th to May 26th



## nicemann (May 4, 2018)

I am looking for a resort close to Disneyland for four nights between May 20th to May 26th.  It does not need to be within walking distance as we are driving there.  I would prefer 2 bedroom.  

I know its short notice so not sure if there is anything available.  I know Wyndham does not have anything for four nights within that time period.


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2018)

Anaheim or Orlando?


----------



## nicemann (May 4, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Anaheim or Orlando?



Anaheim


----------



## Crafty71 (May 4, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Anaheim or Orlando?


C'mon Denise...he said "Disneyland".

I know, I know...people will say one and mean the other, but you'd hope someone with a cartoon character avatar would know the difference, right...?!

Cheers!


----------



## nicemann (May 4, 2018)

Who doesn't like Fred Flintstone?  Maybe I am starting to show my age.  I do have to say I was not around when the show actually aired new episodes though.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (May 5, 2018)

nicemann said:


> I am looking for a resort close to Disneyland for four nights between May 20th to May 26th.  It does not need to be within walking distance as we are driving there.  I would prefer 2 bedroom.
> 
> I know its short notice so not sure if there is anything available.  I know Wyndham does not have anything for four nights within that time period.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (May 5, 2018)

I have three choices for you as of today 5/5 all of them are 2 bedrooms and can rent for 100 a night ,
Grand villas 
Polynesian isles phase 4
Liki tiki 
All available from May 20 for 4 nights.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (May 5, 2018)

Joannelitt2 said:


> I have three choices for you as of today 5/5 all of them are 2 bedrooms and can rent for 100 a night ,
> Grand villas
> Polynesian isles phase 4
> Liki tiki
> All available from May 20 for 4 nights.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (May 5, 2018)

Stupid me I looked up Orlando sorry nothing available near Disneyland


----------



## nicemann (May 5, 2018)

Joannelitt2 said:


> Stupid me I looked up Orlando sorry nothing available near Disneyland


Thanks for looking.


----------



## nicemann (May 8, 2018)

No longer needed, booked a vacation for another area.  Hopefully next vacation there will be something available.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 8, 2018)

We lucked out last weekend and got 2 days, then a third from literally last minute cancellations ( like just a week before) at Dolphins Cove.  It was great to be near Homewood Suites where our sons  middle school band from Seattle was staying while performing at Disneyland.. which BTW is a fabulous experience... a GREAT music workshop comes with the trip..so we could help them out ( he needed “someone” to rent a U Haul truck to transport the instruments... and that Someone was us!) and also see the performance and visit Disney too with our grandson. 

So as unlikely as it would be, we actually got a reservation there! 

You might keep checking if you have that flexibility ( we were already in Southern California at another timeshare in Palm Springs, which we just left early.) 

QUOTE="nicemann, post: 2137176, member: 88664"]No longer needed, booked a vacation for another area.  Hopefully next vacation there will be something available.[/QUOTE]
We


----------

